# Trailer Lowering



## rcgreat (Jul 5, 2009)

Anybody ever lower their trailer? At one of the launches I go to it can be kinda shallow sometimes. I was wondering if there is anything I should be careful of or look out for when lowering my trailer. My axle is under the leaf springs and I am thinking of flipping the axle to lower the trailer.


----------



## Zum (Jul 5, 2009)

I've seen that done,there may even be a little post on it here.
Just watch out for your fenders and the motors skag.
Theres also teflon(meatcutter board added to bunks),ultimate bunk(plastic bunks),they make the bunks real slick.Rollers too,pam spray,soap,there are some lubricants that are culinary that would help a bit also.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Provided your axle is a 2000 or under pound rating, you can flip it just fine, with the correct U-bolt set. However, trailers axles over 2000 pound rating have a camber, so you cannot flip those, and would instead have to weld new spring mounts on the other side of the axle or purchase a different axle. 

I have also found that a long tongue works wonders for similar situations. I have 5.5 - 6 feet between hitch and bow, and wouldn't sacrifice an inch of it.


----------



## Tech Sergeant Ken (Jul 5, 2009)

I once made a tongue extender (for launching only) that pivoted into place when needed. It let me push the trailer another 8 feet into the water, keeping my tow vehicle rear tires dry.

There are commercially available ones this this https://www.xtend-a-hitchnorthwest.com/ but I made mine out of a piece of versabar.

Here's another homemade one https://captainslog.janktheproofer.com/trailerextension.htm

Ken


----------



## ben2go (Jul 5, 2009)

Have you tried lowering the bunks and getting the boat lower on the trailer?I would try that and a hitch extender.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 5, 2009)

The ramps I use around here are shallow, and I usually have the rear tires in the water, and water at the back of the front tires at one ramp. I usually get my feet wet at that ramp, with the water probably about 10" - 12" deep at my truck door. My truck is a 4x4 so it sits high and the water doesn't affect anything accept my rear tires (never goes above the axle or rear drive train), and my shoes, lol. A friend of mine solved the problem by buying a pair of wader-style rubber boots that completely covers his legs.


----------



## rcgreat (Jul 6, 2009)

Ben- my bunks are 2x6's bolted straight to the frame so cannot go any lower with the bunks. I do plan on extending the tongue eventually, right now is way to short which I know is part of my problem. I really need to tear this trailer apart and redo evrything but the weather is to nice to not be on the water  . I just want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row before I get started. Thanks to all you guys for all the advice.


----------

